# هل طالب الله الإنسان بأسلوب خاص في العبادة والقرابين حتى أنه قبل عبادة هابيل ورفض عبادة قايين ؟



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*كان هابيل راعياً للغنم وكان قايين عاملاً في الأرض ؛ ويذكر الكتاب المقدس صناعتهما لأنه مزمع أن يذكر وسيلة كل منهما في تقديم العبادة لله من عمل أيديهم لذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس :** " قايين قدم من أثمار الأرض قرباناً للرب , وقدم هابيل أيضاً من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها . فنظر الرب إلى هابيل وقربانه ولكن إلى قايين وقربانه لم ينظر " ( تك4: 3 – 5 )*

والتساؤل الذي يطرح نفسه :
*هل طالب الله الإنسان بأسلوب خاص في العبادة والقرابين حتى أنه قبل عبادة هابيل ورفض عبادة قايين ؟*

*الإجابة *:
تقول الدسقولية ( تعاليم الرسل ) : [ لأن الله ليس بمحتاج للقرابين لأنه فوق كل احتياج بطبيعته ، ... بل إن المُحب لله الأول هابيل ونوح وإبراهيم والذين جاءوا بعدهم ...* لما تحركت ذواتهم من جهة الناموس الطبيعي ( وقلبهم الشاكر ) أن يقرَّبوا لله* ، لم يفعلوا ذلك بتكليف – هكذا أعطى الله موضعاً للعبرانيين بأن يصنعوا هذا ولم يأمرهم ، ولكن سمح لهم أن يكون ذلك منهم إذا أرادوا هم ، *وسُرَّ بقرابينهم إذا قدَّموها بضمائر مستقيمة* ] ( الدسقولية 33 : 64 – إعداد : دكتور وليم سليمان قلادة )

!ذاً ، كانت قرابين قايين وهابيل من وحي الناموس الطبيعي الذي خُلقا به وبمحض اختيارهم وحركة إرادتهم الذاتية للتعبير عن حبهم وشكرهم لله ...
فلماذا إذن قَبِلَ الله قرابين هابيل وأمَّا قرابين قايين فلم يقبلها ؟!!!

يكشف القديس بولس الرسول سرّ ذلك فبقول :
+ *" بالإيمان قدَّم هابيل لله ذبيحة أفضل من قايين* ، فبه شُهد له أنه بار إذ شَهِدَ الله لقرابينه . .. وإن مات يتكلم بعد ... ولكن بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه " ( عب44: 4و6 )

عموماً كلاهما قدم عبادته لله ، ولكن كانت *عبادة هابيل حقيقية صادقة نابعة من قلب مؤمن مُحب لله *، بينما كانت عبادة قايين شكلية ميتة خالية من الروح والإيمان ومخافة الله . ويتضح ذلك من سلوك قايين بعد رفض تقدمته ، إذ يقول الكتاب : *" فاغتاظ قايين جداً وسقط وجهه* ... " ولما اختلى بأخيه في الحق " قام على هابيل وقتله " ... ولما سأله الله : " أين هابيل أخوك " قال : " لا أعلم . أحارس أنا لأخي ؟! "

وهكذا يظهر بوضوح *بطلان عبادة قايين لأنه لم يخشى الله في قتله لأخيه* ، وتصرف في شره كأن الله لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يعرف ما يفعله ... وهذا كله ليس من الإيمان :
" *وكل ما ليس من الإيمان فهو خطية* " ( رو14: 23 ) ، " لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتي إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود وأنه يجازي الذين يطلبونه " ( عب11: 6)

ويقول القديس إيريناؤس :
[ في البدء *قَبِلَ الله قرابين هابيل إذ قدَّمها بإخلاص ونقاوة* ، ولكنه لم يقبل قرابين قايين *لأن قلبه كان منقسماً بالحسد والحقد الذي كان يكَّنه ضد أخيه* ، كما قال له الله موبخاً أفكاره الخفية : " *إن أحسنت الصعيدة أما كانت تُقبل* ؟ إلاَّ أنك لم تأتي باستقامة ، لذلك فقد أخطأت ، فأهدأ إلى نفسك " ( تك4: 6و7 – حسب الترجمة السبعينية ) . فالله لا يُراضَى بالذبائح أو التقدمات . لأنه إذا حاول شخصٌ أن يُقدم ذبيحة موافقة حسب الظاهر فقط ، مُطابقاً النظام المتبع بلا أي شذوذ ، *بينما لا يحافظ في قلبه لقريبه تلك الصداقة الحقيقية الصافية ، غير خاضع بالمخافة لله ، فمثل ذلك الإنسان الذي يكنّ في قلبه خطية مستترة لن يخدع الله بتلك الذبيحة المقدَّمة تقديماً سليماً حسب الظاهر ؛ ولا يمكن أن ينفعه مثل هذا القربان شيئاً ، بل تَرْكُ الشر الذي حبل به – في داخله – حتى لا تصير خطيته أعظم بسبب نفاقه ، ويصير هو مُدمَّراً نفسه* . من أجل هذا قال الرب للفريسيين :
" ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيين المراءون لأنكم تُشبهون قبوراً مبيَّضة تظهر من الخارج جميلة وهي من الداخل مملوءة عظام أموات وكل نجاسة ، هكذا أنتم أيضاً من خارج تظهرون للناس أبراراً ولكنكم من داخل مشحونون رياءً وإثماً " ( مت23: 27و28 ) ] ( القديس إيرينيئوس – ضد الهرطقات 4: 18 : 3 )​


----------



## taten (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*التلمود يقول
وحدث من بعد ايام ان الولدين ( قين و هبل ) قدم كل منهما قربانآ للرب فقدم قين من اثمار الارض وقدم هبل من ابكار غنمة ولكن فيما انتقى هبل اجود خرافة و اسمنها قدم قين اثمارآ من الحشف البالى من اردأ ما انبتتة الارض ولذا فلم يتقبل قربان قين ولكن اذا بنار القبول تهبط من السماء فتستوفى التقدمة الباركة التى اداها اخوة تجاة بارئة فلذلك حل غيظ شديد فى قلب قين وعزم متى واتتة الفرصة على ان يقتل أخاة*


----------



## geegoo (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بعد الشكر علي الموضوع الجميل أسأل العزيز taten 
هل هناك مصدر علي النت للتلمود ؟
و هل هو متوفر في مكتبات مصرية ؟


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*أشكركم على تعليقكم يا أجمل إخوة احباء*
*ولو اني لم اتعرض للتملود ولكن يوجد التلمود باللغة الإنجليزية على النت*
*وموجود في بعض المواقع المسيحية بكاملة فقط بالإنجليزية*
*أقبلوا مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معكم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا

الله قبل قرابين هابيل لانها كانت خالصة لله وتدل على حب الله لذللك قدم من اجود واسمن اغنامه

شكرا ليك ايموندد​


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*النعمة معك يا أجمل تاسوني محبوبة الله والقديسين*
*أقبلي مني كل تقدير واحترام لشخصك الحلو ، النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## taten (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*اكتب على جوجل التلمود للتحميل حتجد من نتائج البحث كتاب اسمة التلمود كتاب اليهود المقدس للدكتور احمد ايبش وهو كتاب الفة عام 2006 يشرح فية اقسام التلمود وفى نهايتة ترجم بعض اجزاء التلمود منها قصة آدم و حوة و قين و هبل و ابراهام و يصحاق و يشمئيل و نوح و يوسييف و موشيية *


----------



## Michael (13 أكتوبر 2009)

taten قال:


> *اكتب على جوجل التلمود للتحميل حتجد من نتائج البحث كتاب اسمة التلمود كتاب اليهود المقدس للدكتور احمد ايبش وهو كتاب الفة عام 2006 يشرح فية اقسام التلمود وفى نهايتة ترجم بعض اجزاء التلمود منها قصة آدم و حوة و قين و هبل و ابراهام و يصحاق و يشمئيل و نوح و يوسييف و موشيية *


*
هل لك ان تخبرنا برقم الصفحة حتى يتسنى لى وضع صورية ضوئية من الكتاب ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## taten (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*صفحة 65*


----------



## aymonded (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*أشكركم على تعبكم الحلو يا أجمل إخوة أحباء*
*وليهبنا الله أن نقدم له القلب بكل حب وإخلاص الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة*
*النعمة معكم كل حين*​


----------

